# My first A. Lange & Söhne - Incoming



## kiwi71

So I guess this is my birthday, Father's Day, anniversary gift all in one. Thank you to everyone who gave me great advice in my previous thread here, especially CFR who gave me even more advice outside the thread.

Well I ended up with a 20 year old Langematik 308.031 and I cannot tell you just how beautiful this is in the flesh. I'm sure many of you here do know actually if you own a Lange. It doesn't look or feel like a 20 year old watch at all.

Sorry, the photos aren't as great as the ones I've seen in the photo thread and I haven't even put the strap on yet but here we go. (Yes, I even felt compelled to pull out the white glove to handle it!)

















And plenty of case back shots! Can anyone tel me my watchmaker's name?


----------



## collector210

I don't own a Lange but from this I really appreciate it henceforth. 
Congratulations and happy birthday.


----------



## kiwi71

Ok, got the strap on so a few more to share.


----------



## mmiah80

Congrats!!! I'm wearing the same one right now!









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

mmiah80 said:


> Congrats!!! I'm wearing the same one right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


Thanks! I really like that one too, but I couldn't track one down in my price range.


----------



## HaiovR

Looks great. Congratulations on the purchase


----------



## Bluekaze2180

Great pics of a great timepiece. Where did you buy it ? Im wary of buying pre-owned but really want a saxonia thin in yellow gold 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Wow, what a beautiful piece. Congrats on your new watch, wear it in good health.


----------



## WatchEater666

That movement is beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## CFR

So happy for you! You made a great choice, and I hope you continue to love it. You may find yourself taking it off and staring at the movement a lot.


----------



## raja_3012

Beautiful watch. Congrats man. Absolutely love Lange’s artistic engineering.


----------



## kiwi71

Bluekaze2180 said:


> Great pics of a great timepiece. Where did you buy it ? Im wary of buying pre-owned but really want a saxonia thin in yellow gold
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually found it on Chrono24 via a dealer in Germany. They had over 300 positive reviews and were very responsive to my many questions. Sent lots of extra photos. I was able to see the case number on the watch and the papers and compare them to CFR's database. There's always a risk but I felt pretty comfortable by the time I pulled the trigger. The shipping was lightning quick too. 2 days from Germany to the US and no customs issues.


----------



## kiwi71

CFR said:


> So happy for you! You made a great choice, and I hope you continue to love it. You may find yourself taking it off and staring at the movement a lot.


Oh I know I will. I thought the movements on my JLC and Omega were pretty great to look at but this is a whole other level.


----------



## exodus8

kiwi71 said:


> I actually found it on Chrono24 via a dealer in Germany. They had over 300 positive reviews and were very responsive to my many questions. Sent lots of extra photos. I was able to see the case number on the watch and the papers and compare them to CFR's database. There's always a risk but I felt pretty comfortable by the time I pulled the trigger. The shipping was lighting quick too. 2 days from Germany to the US and no customs issues.


congrats! i saw the ad browsing chrono 24 and it was a pretty good deal :-! im trying to source one as well in YG as most of my other watches got black dials

did you consider lange 1?

lange 1 abit pricier in the 2nd market but not so much still im not sure if i will like the asymmetric dial in the long run plus the bigger size


----------



## weisscomposer

Congratulations on the amazing timepiece! The black dial is absolutely stunning surrounded and accented by the pink gold. And, oh my gosh, that movement... You made a great choice!

I never noticed the little lume markers on the outside of 12, 3, 6, and 9. Very subtle and tastefully added.



kiwi71 said:


> I thought the movements on my JLC and Omega were pretty great to look at but this is a whole other level.


Pretty much all other movements have been "ruined" for me after getting a Lange! I have to remind myself that Lange is in a class all by itself, and it doesn't diminish the technical or artistic accomplishments inherent in other watches I look at.


----------



## NoTimeToLose

Oh my word, that's just lovely. Congratulations on your new acquisition, and wear it in health!


----------



## kiwi71

exodus8 said:


> congrats! i saw the ad browsing chrono 24 and it was a pretty good deal :-! im trying to source one as well in YG as most of my other watches got black dials
> 
> did you consider lange 1?
> 
> lange 1 abit pricier in the 2nd market but not so much still im not sure if i will like the asymmetric dial in the long run plus the bigger size


I did not consider a Lange 1, but only due to price. Though amazing, It was out of my range. I actually came up to the Langematik. I was was originally looking at the Saxonia with small seconds, but decided if I was going to go Lange I wanted something with the date. I'm one of those guys that does prefer a date on my watch, and what better date than a Lange date?

As for size I consider 38-40 my sweet spot so I was a little concerned about this watch at 37mm. I have to say it's perfect though. I have a 6.5" wrist and I think anything larger would've felt a little too big.

Good luck in your search. Keep us posted.


----------



## Dunnej

LOVE the black dial / brown strap combo. Gorgeous watch.


----------



## exodus8

kiwi71 said:


> I did not consider a Lange 1, but only due to price. Though amazing, It was out of my range. I actually came up to the Langematik. I was was originally looking at the Saxonia with small seconds, but decided if I was going to go Lange I wanted something with the date. I'm one of those guys that does prefer a date on my watch, and what better date than a Lange date?
> 
> As for size I consider 38-40 my sweet spot so I was a little concerned about this watch at 37mm. I have to say it's perfect though. I have a 6.5" wrist and I think anything larger would've felt a little too big.
> 
> Good luck in your search. Keep us posted.


yeah i also prefer having a date. my wrist on the smaller side even though im wearing a 39mm as my daily watch but since its a pilot it works

think the langematik at 37mm is almost perfect as a daily beater.

looking for one in Germany as i want to pick it up in person. prolly have to wait till they loosen up with the travel restrictions in a few months

enjoy this wonderful piece im so envious


----------



## kiwi71

exodus8 said:


> yeah i also prefer having a date. my wrist on the smaller side even though im wearing a 39mm as my daily watch but since its a pilot it works
> 
> think the langematik at 37mm is almost perfect as a daily beater.
> 
> looking for one in Germany as i want to pick it up in person. prolly have to wait till they loosen up with the travel restrictions in a few months
> 
> enjoy this wonderful piece im so envious


I wear an AT2500 and JLC Master Control, both 39mm, in my rotation, as well as a 40mm Sub and they all feel good on my wrist. The only one that's started to feel too large is my SMP 2254, which is part of the reason I have it up for sale right now. I've babied it for 9 years , but IDK, part of me just wants to keep it and make it my beater. I envy the guys who can wear a 4 or 5 figure watch as a true beater, but not sure if I could.


----------



## CFR

Bluekaze2180 said:


> Im wary of buying pre-owned but really want a saxonia thin in yellow gold


Unless I'm mistaken, Lange never made a Saxonia Thin in yellow gold. Only white gold and rose gold. Are you thinking of a different model, perhaps one of the Saxonias with a second hand?


----------



## limnoman

Such a great looking watch. My problem would be wearing out the strap by taking it off several times a day to checkout the movement.

Size wise I think you made a good decision. IMO dress watches can easily look odd if too large but seldom if too small.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## CFR

exodus8 said:


> lange 1 abit pricier in the 2nd market but not so much still im not sure if i will like the asymmetric dial in the long run plus the bigger size


I'm a big fan of the Little Lange 1, which is 36mm rather than 38.5mm. Here you can see the difference.


----------



## GrouchoM

rjohnson56 said:


> Such a great looking watch. My problem would be wearing out the strap by taking it off several times a day to checkout the movement.


You COULD wear it face down.


----------



## kiwi71

*My first A. Lange & Söhne - Incoming*



rjohnson56 said:


> Such a great looking watch. My problem would be wearing out the strap by taking it off several times a day to checkout the movement.
> 
> Size wise I think you made a good decision. IMO dress watches can easily look odd if too large but seldom if too small.
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I'd love to get a deployant to protect the strap but an OEM one is $3k, that's the price of another really nice watch.


----------



## exodus8

as a dressier piece i would def. prefer little lange 1 at 36mm but i really want the date pusher 

even with the smaller size like saxonia ref 105.021 they had a date pusher at 2 o'clock 

also been looking at the 1815 up down at 36mm but again think i want a date

anyways thanks for the info


----------



## peterki

Great watch, congrats! Please keep the pictures coming!


----------



## pulp84

I bought exactly the same watch back in Jan 2017 (308.031, same rose gold/black dial combo). In fact, I passed on an AP Royal Oak 15300 and a PP Aquanaut 5167 to buy it (which were about the same price at the time - crazy how the prices on those have mooned in only 3 years!)

While, in hindsight, that probably wasn't the best move financially, I have zero regrets. This watch is the piece that got me in to high horology. The movement is incredible, and the zero reset (the second hand snaps back to zero when you pull out the crown) is such a great Lange touch.

I actually downgraded mine from deployant back to tang buckle (mine is from about 2007 and is one of the rare ones that was originally sold on a deployant), because I found that the deployant got in the way of admiring the movement!

I still have it and wear it all the time. Wear yours in good health.


----------



## Supero100x

Congratulations! So nice!!


----------



## TrlRnr

Wonderful watch – massive congratulations! I wish ALS would bring this and the Cabaret back – two of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Roningrad

Congrats Kiwi71! It’s beautiful. Love it!


----------



## chai86

Lovely watch, grail of mine


----------



## justcruisin

I neeeeeeeed a Lange micro-rotor sooooo bad .


----------



## Tinok

Congrats and wear in sound health.


----------



## Cward85

Really love the Saxomat - the platinum version with the black dial is just gorgeous!


----------



## DCWatchCollector

kiwi71 said:


> So I guess this is my birthday, Father's Day, anniversary gift all in one. Thank you to everyone who gave me great advice in my previous thread here, especially CFR who gave me even more advice outside the thread.
> 
> Well I ended up with a 20 year old Langematik 308.031 and I cannot tell you just how beautiful this is in the flesh. I'm sure many of you here do know actually if you own a Lange. It doesn't look or feel like a 20 year old watch at all.
> 
> Sorry, the photos aren't as great as the ones I've seen in the photo thread and I haven't even put the strap on yet but here we go. (Yes, I even felt compelled to pull out the white glove to handle it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And plenty of case back shots! Can anyone tel me my watchmaker's name?


Congrats! This is my favorite lange


----------



## usccopeland

Gorgeous watch! Enjoy!


----------



## poweredbyjae

Congrats! Few months in, how are you liking it?


----------

